# HELP!!! :cryin: looking to adopt or buy a kitten??



## purplecupcake (Oct 30, 2012)

DELETED Sorry im new thanks for taking the time to click on this but yeah i can't figure how to delete this so just putting this message in it's place sorry!

Thanks to those who answered my previous questions though!!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Google is always a good place to start Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Devon


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck in your search.

Where I live kitten jabs are £40 - £60 and neutering / spaying is £45 - £65 and still most often performed at 6 months so you may need to raise your price range unless you are willing to offer a home to an older cat. 

I would recommend that you try all the rescues in your area as they are more likely to vaccinate and early neuter kittens than back yard breeders who would be very unlikely to let a kitten go at a financial loss.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

So basically you're wanting to buy a kitten that someone is willing to sell at a loss, but it has to be a kitten not an older cat? I think you are going to have a long wait.

Liz


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Was that help in capital letters just a cry for attention so no-one will ignore you?
My local cats protection league charge £65 for a kitten neutered and vaccinated. I think RSPCA is similar.


----------



## purplecupcake (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah after some reasearch i realize i'd be extremely lucky to get a kitten all done like that for such a price ah well i don't mind having to get the vaccinations and neutering done now just actually got to find one now!!! thanks for replying btw


----------

